

Armin Ronacher: DVCS Ponies - stakent
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2010/1/10/dvcs-ponies

======
pieter
Just add a little (python?) script in the repository root that sets everything
up; then in the checkout instructions tell people to run 'python setup.py' to
install the extensions needed.

I don't think you need to add VCS-level support for this; it'll just create a
more complex program which can result in nasty exploits without having too
many benefits.

